# Smoking Multiple Types of Meats at Once



## jrollins (Nov 29, 2006)

In an Outback (propane) Big Block Smoker, if you are trying to smoke different types of meat on each of the 3 shelves, would you need to place the meats in a pan to keep the drippings from dripping onto each other or, would you just place the meat on the rack and let the drippings drip down onto the meat on the rack below?


----------



## q3131a (Nov 29, 2006)

Yes, I absolutely would. Also, with my smoker I have to rotate the racks every hour or so. My smoker does not have constant temperature. In addition, I have found that it takes longer than normal when you load up the smoker.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/viewtopic.php?t=2238


----------



## up in smoke (Nov 29, 2006)

I think I would use discretion, obviously you wouldnâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]t want salmon or chicken dripping on a brisket or Dutchâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s Beans IMHO! Would ya? :roll:
Especially if the product below is not being smoked to full doness, i.e. prime rib, ABTâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s (potential bacteria problems). :cry:


----------



## cajunsmoker (Nov 29, 2006)

I have smoked multiple meats pretty often and I always put things in the order I want the juices to drip.  Poultry on the bottom, beef in the middle and pork on top.  Hey pork fat ain't never hurt nobody 8) (High cholesterol don't count!!!)

I always put ribs or butt over my baked beans and let the juices make it special.


----------



## jrollins (Nov 29, 2006)

Thank you for your response, I am new to "Smoking".
J. Rollins


----------



## Dutch (Dec 4, 2006)

jrollins, In the food safety classes that I've attended they teach us that when we refrigerate meat, the meat should be arranged on the shelves in order of cook times.

Top shelf: Seafood/shellfish
2nd shelf: Beef/pork 
Bottom shelf: Poultry

When I smoke multiple items, the beef and pork are on the upper rack and if I'm doing a yard bird, it's place on the lower rack. When I do beef, pork, poultry and my Wicked Baked Beans, the beans go on the shelf between the beef/pork and the poultry.


----------



## ultramag (Dec 4, 2006)

Dutch, I was curious as to why seafood/shellfish on top? I would have guessed below pork and beef and would have really not been comfortable with it above or below chicken. I am thinking purely from a bacteria train of thought. Is it a taste issue with seafood if other drippings get on it?

Poultry is the one thing I cook regularly I don't want dripping on or in anything I'm gonna eat.


----------



## Dutch (Dec 6, 2006)

The way they taught it, the foods that required the least amount of cooking goes to the top and the longest to cook went on the bottom. Keep in mind that the food item was in a leak proof container or pan and that in an ideal situation, cross contamination is almost nil while under refrigeration.


----------



## ultramag (Dec 6, 2006)

My bad. I missed one key word. Refridgerate. A very important word it was to that post. :oops: I was thinking strictly smoking as in a vertical smoker.

How about cooking? I think I would put seafood above poultry and below everything else.


----------



## soflaquer (Dec 6, 2006)

From top to bottom.........Beef, Pork, Poultry.  ABT's, always on top.

Seafood and shellfish I would cook alone.  Cook times are extremely different and the taste/drippings could taint other meats.

Jeff


----------



## ultramag (Dec 7, 2006)

I was kinda thinking seafood might be better off as it's own project. :( I've been wanting to try some shrimp or scallops. I've heard seafood can be kinda tricky to get the knack of so I thought I wouldn't practice on lobster tails.


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Dec 8, 2006)

SoFlaQuer's got it. Seafood and shell fish is good but the drippings are different from beef or pork and should thus be smoked/cooked separately.


----------

